# Idle Adaptation Limit Reached - P1582



## geohunt (May 28, 2011)

Here is the code I rec'd:


17990 - Idle Adaptation Limit Reached 
P1582 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent


Note code is intermittent and went out by itself. Any tips?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

17990/P1582/005506 - Idle Adaptation Limit Reached
Possible Solutions

* Check Fuel Pressure
* Check Intake System for Leaks (False Air)
* Check Fuel Injector(s)
* Check Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister Purge Regulator Valve (N80)
* Check Exhaust System for Leaks
* Check Secondary Air Injection (AIR) for Leaks
* Check Vacuum Lines for Leaks
* Check Throttle Body 

Special Notes

* It may be necessary to remove and clean the Throttle Body and perform a Throttle Body Alignment (TBA)


----------



## geohunt (May 28, 2011)

Rockerchick said:


> 17990/P1582/005506 - Idle Adaptation Limit Reached
> Possible Solutions
> 
> * Check Fuel Pressure
> ...


Thank you! Answers right on according to Ross-Tech website.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

That's where I got it, the Ross-Tech wiki page.


----------

